# t5's or metal halide?



## juniorgrower (Dec 6, 2011)

I am ready to buy another light for vegging and was hoping to get some opinions on what to buy.  Can some of you that use t5's tell me about your experience with them?   And why you think they are better than the metal halide.  Thanks.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 6, 2011)

no exp with a MH. but, we read a lot of others reports and bought a HO t-5. low heat, less watts, and we can run all 8 bulbs (ours is an 8 bulb fixture)  or less if we want. and we can mix the spectrum, ie, grow and or bloom. kinda like a dimmable HPS, we can ramp up or down the growth. hope this helps.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 6, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

It all depends, I run both the T5 H.O 54w 4ft bulbs and a 400w MH.. and honestly.. the t5's are good for less energy/heat but the MH seem's to do more justice FOR me..


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 6, 2011)

Yeah I agree that T5s are really nice and work great but I also use MH with my T5s for added lumen potency and it gives extra spectrum as the T5 is 6400k and MH is 5100k. I run the T5s for young startups and until they are close to switching, then I turn on the MH for a week or longer if I am wanting to add some veg growth. I can tell you that I can see them take off when I turn on the MH with the T5s.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 6, 2011)

my M.H bulb claims to be 6400k... hm, wonder if they are lying lol.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 7, 2011)

T5s all the way.  I have several MH lying around that I do not use anymore.  I get as good or better vegging growth with the T5 over the MH with less wattage and less heat.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 7, 2011)

THG, how many watts of T5's are you running?



I make make the change back to t5's,
I'm running a 400w MH, but I also have access to the 4ft T5's 5k L.. My MH claims 40K Lumens, to match that with the H.O I'd be using more wattage? 

Sorry stupid stoned and trying deep dive into thought lol.


----------



## suburban (Dec 7, 2011)

I was just looking at htg supply and those pl-55 fluorescent fixtures are looking danng good.  They've got a 4 tube fixture (tubes are 2ft, whole fixture is 2ft by 2ft and it puts out 20,000 lumens!) for $139. Which is all I need for vegging.


----------



## Locked (Dec 7, 2011)

Like THG I hve MH bulbs sitting in boxes because I am a HO T5 fan.....love them.


----------



## mjrivers (Dec 8, 2011)

I have a 6 bulb t5 fixture that i used for my coral in a saltwater tank. could i use those?


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

is it 6400-6500k or state, "Grow spectrum" on it?
the 10,000K is wayyyy to much and won't work.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> THG, how many watts of T5's are you running?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Most 400W MH lights emit 36,000 lumens or around 90 lumens per watt.  If yours emits 40,000, you are getting a little more than normal.  However, the T5s put out over 92 lumens per sq ft, so it is really quite close.

How big is your space?  I run 20,000 lumens (a 4' 4 tube fixture) in a space about 2 x 4.  Even though I am below 3000 lumens per sq ft, I get great veggy growth.  I have considered adding another 2 tube fixture, but don't really feel I need it.  You can keep the T5s right on top of the plants without any problems and the light is spread much more evenly than with a MH.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

My space is small, 5x4x3. but only using 3.5/5ft hi. 

The heat reduction is nice, I just don't see the wattage reduction being great enough to swap EVERYTHING out lol.

Although its easy with these Yo-Yo hangers, I love them!


----------



## pcduck (Dec 8, 2011)

j4 once those yo-yo's break may want to try rope ratchets, they are even better. I have not had much luck with the yo-yo's they loosen up and break on me


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

jonath4n said:
			
		

> My space is small, 5x4x3. but only using 3.5/5ft hi.
> 
> The heat reduction is nice, I just don't see the wattage reduction being great enough to swap EVERYTHING out lol.
> 
> Although its easy with these Yo-Yo hangers, I love them!



I am a little confused about the size of your space...is it 5' long, 4' wide and 3' tall (dimensions are generally written l x w x h)?  If height is a concern, T5s can give you a fair amount of extra space.  Most of them are only 3" or so deep and the plants can be right up next to the tubes.  I only get burned leaves if I actually let the leaves touch the tubes.  I generally do not raise and lower my light--I raise and lower my plants.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

4x3x5 sorry lol. Tell I didn't pay attention in school, EVERY post I've made about the dimensions have been backwards lol. sorry


----------



## juniorgrower (Dec 8, 2011)

The new grow areas I just built are each 3x5.  I am going to get a 4' t5 fixture.  Would I be best off with a 6 or 8tube fixture?  Also how many watt hps light should I get?  Now I have a 400 watt setup but I am thinking that it is too small for my new grow area.  thanks


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

I have not used T5's yet, but i definatly have no complaints with the growth from my MH's.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 8, 2011)

Love the MH, heats not an issue cuz I need as much heat as possible in my grow space.


----------



## bubba902 (Dec 8, 2011)

I'm with you 7green, I need the heat from the HPS, Its in the basement and 50F in there. I'm glad to keep 72-74 light on, no exhaust, and intake on with a lil crack in the door.. Going to end up having to add a heater I think.. I switched to 24/0


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 8, 2011)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Love the MH, heats not an issue cuz I need as much heat as possible in my grow space.



Maybe now, but what about the summer?


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 8, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Maybe now, but what about the summer?


 
but waht about next winter???

LOL, i know from what i have seen that T5's are the bomb, But MH is still the ultimate veg light, imo,  T5's do a very good job and may be better on the pocket book but they wont back up a HPS very good if yours fails during flower.

Not trying to be controversial, i believe both MH and T5's are fine for veg.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 9, 2011)

Well, like I said, I have a 400W MH just sitting there not being used.  It is not energy savings--I really do not care about the small difference in wattage.  It is that I truly did get just as good or better veggy growth from 216W of T5 as I get from 400W of MH.  I believe that being able to keep the light so much closer to the plants is what makes the difference.  My space also stays warm enough.  Dman, what makes the MH the ultimate light?  Have you tried T5s?  Not trying to be controversial either, I am just curious as I believe the opposite.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Maybe now, but what about the summer?


 
Never had a problem, I just leave a door open and vent the heat...Did it this whole summer and had ZERO issues.

eace:,

7GE


----------



## Ryder (Dec 9, 2011)

I still use both.. I love T5's for small to medium size vegging plants.. Compact growth with tight nodes, less heat and generally the plants love them but I still use MH if I have large Mother Plants because of the deeper light penetration...... peace


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 9, 2011)

:yeahthat:


----------



## juniorgrower (Dec 10, 2011)

_What size t5 is needed for a 3x5 grow area?   _


----------



## pcduck (Dec 10, 2011)

3x5=15sqftx5000lumens=75,000lumens needed for that grow space. So whatever ones give you that number and you should be good to go. This is for flower.

for veg is would be 3x5=15sqftx3000lumens=45000 So whatever ones give you that number and you should be good to go. For veg


----------



## stevetberry (Dec 10, 2011)

I have never tried T5's but for me it is the convenience of not having to switch the lights and store the one that I am not using.  IMO, it makes more sense to use MH and HPS if you do not have seperate veg and flower rooms.  The heat is a wash for me because I exhaust the air back into the house in winter and exhaust it into the attic when it is warm.  I love my switchable ballast because I can start out at 400 watt of MH until they are 4 weeks then I turn it up to 600 watt MH for 2 weeks and then flower them on 600 watt HPS for the duration.  I can do all of this with 2 bulbs per ballast.


----------



## Ryder (Dec 10, 2011)

After reading all the different situations we have going on here.. I think its safe to say that both these lighting styles have there place and are both very efficient if used correctly... Im a big T5 fan because the plants love them and grow great as long as your temps and humidity are dialed in.. I think the same can be said for MH.. I wouldnt put a nice size Mother under T5's because they dont have much light penetration beyond 7 or 8 inches and the bottom shoots would get insufficient light.. It all depends on what you have going on.... Heres my T5 tent.. Its a DR120 that I use horizontally instead of vertically.. Its perfect for T5's and younger plants.. When there larger and if there kept as Mothers they go under a 400 MH


----------



## 7greeneyes (Dec 12, 2011)

:yeahthat: there ya go...Well stated and I concur :cool2: 

7ge


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 29, 2011)

I've got 4 t-5's and I don't use them anymore. I seem to be doing a better job at keeping the vented dimmable 1000k (set on 50%) lights cooler than the t-5's.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 29, 2011)

1lildog said:
			
		

> I've got 4 t-5's and I don't use them anymore. I seem to be doing a better job at keeping the vented dimmable 1000k (set on 50%) lights cooler than the t-5's.



I find that very very surprising.  What kind of ventilation are you using with the T5s?  I find that I can keep my space cool with minimal air exchange--less than once a minute.


----------



## 1lildog (Dec 29, 2011)

Me too, I don't understand it. Cap intake 6" fan and another 6" exhaust. 8000 sq ft area, sealed, foam roof, climate controlled. 2 lights on 50% with 1 fan exhausting them on 50% they are pretty cool. I don't monitor how hot the glass is but I monitor the tops and they run 70-72 degrees.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Dec 31, 2011)

juniorgrower said:
			
		

> _What size t5 is needed for a 3x5 grow area?   _


For your area, (if you are using the one space for both veg and flower, you have a couple of choices), I would use a 6 bulb T5 fixture for seedlings, clones and young growth, then switch to a 600watt HPS/mh electronic ballast unit for flowering. If you intend to veg the plants longer to get them taller than 12" before flipping then you can put a MH600w bulb in and continue to veg until they are as tall as you want.  

Having the convenience of just switching bulbs is nice, but as THG said, heat is a constant issue that you have to consider.

Another option (that I currently use) is to have again the T5 lights for the younger growth (you could go with an 8bulb fixture to bump up the lumens to 40k) I think even though the T5s don't have the penetration that the HIDs have, you can still get easily up to 16" tall plants without any issues. Then switch to 2 400w HPS mounted above the T5 fixture at opposing angles so that the plants get plenty of lumens and better penetration to lower leaves without as much issue of shading.

There are still more options that depend on your particular setup as every one is a bit different and there is no one better option, IMO, for all situations.


----------



## johnnybuds (Nov 23, 2016)

Hushpuppy said:


> Yeah I agree that T5s are really nice and work great but I also use MH with my T5s for added lumen potency and it gives extra spectrum as the T5 is 6400k and MH is 5100k. I run the T5s for young startups and until they are close to switching, then I turn on the MH for a week or longer if I am wanting to add some veg growth. I can tell you that I can see them take off when I turn on the MH with the T5s.



:yeahthat:


----------

